# connecting external monitor to Mac book pro



## guyh (Mar 20, 2008)

how can I connect my external monitor while leaving my lid closed to my mac book pro running leopard 10.5.2 while getting the best resolution on my external monitor?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 20, 2008)

You need an external keyboard and/or mouse to do this.  While the computer is open and booted, do these:

1) Hook up the USB keyboard and/or mouse to the MacBook Pro.
2) Connect the external monitor to the MacBook Pro.
3) Close the lid of the MacBook Pro (which puts it to sleep).
4) Use the keyboard and/or mouse to "wake" the computer.
5) The external monitor should auto-configure its resolution.  If not, simply use the "Displays" pane of the System Preferences to adjust it to an optimal resolution.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86286


----------



## guyh (Mar 20, 2008)

I do that, however when I strike a key on the keyboard and my MB starts to come out from sleep and shows my enter password window, immediately my monitor goes blank.  sometimes I can lift up the lid to my MB and recover and many times the screen even on my MB is blank and I am forced to hard boot!!  any suggestions?  I am running leopard 10.5.2.  on an earlier version I was able to do as you had suggested.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 20, 2008)

Try connecting the external monitor with the lid still open, and adjust the external monitor's resolution while it's in dual-monitor mode.  Then, disconnect everything, and start again and see if that helps.

Perhaps the setting of the resolution on the external monitor while the computer is awake and in dual-monitor mode may somehow help the computer "remember" the "good" resolution for the external monitor.


----------



## guyh (Mar 20, 2008)

I loose both screens!  I have to lift the lid, then ever several attempts at moving the mouse or striking keys the external monitor comes back, but I must leave the lid of the MB open!!


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

I find that my PowerBook dislikes having an external monitor if it's not plugged in. Is the MacBook Pro connected to the AC adapter as well as your peripherals?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86286


----------



## guyh (Mar 21, 2008)

I have noticed that as well, however the AC is plugged in.  If anybody has any other suggestions I am open.  this is frustrating!


----------



## guyh (Mar 21, 2008)

I think I've found the thing you can do is to turn on your MB, then close the lid straight away before is makes the boot up sound. It will boot using the external monitor as the main display.  This should not have been so hard.


----------



## jonchristian (Apr 16, 2008)

Guyh, 

I was having this exact same problem just now. For the past week using my external setup as worked flawlessly - until today when I tried to do it without the power adapter plugged in. I always just put my MBP to sleep by closing the lid and when i come into the office with it (going on week 2) I just plug in and go without even bothering to open the lid. 

As an aside in regards to concerns that the lid area may get too hot, I highly encourage the program "smcFanControl" which allows you to crank up the meager fans on the MBP. I will say however that this could void your AppleCare warranty if discovered by Apple; in fact an independent technician in Australia told me if he sees that he voids the warranty because if he has to send anything back to Apple corp and they see it he could get in big trouble for not voiding it first. Otherwise the program works great, keeps my lap and lid cool, and I run it at about 4000rpm's. 

Hope that helps!

-J


----------



## MadsL (Jan 11, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> You need an external keyboard and/or mouse to do this.  While the computer is open and booted, do these:
> 
> 1) Hook up the USB keyboard and/or mouse to the MacBook Pro.
> 2) Connect the external monitor to the MacBook Pro.
> ...



Thank you very Much! I couldn't get the right resolution on my external monitor, because my macbook always was open. When I closed it, my extern monitor changed to the korrekt resolution. Very usefull information! 

Thanks again!


----------

